# Lowest offset 18" wheel I can run with 5x120-5x112 adapters on my MKV GTI?



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking at a few potential sets of wheels for my MKV GTI but they are all BMW fitment 5x120 pattern. I was thinking to go with the 5x120 - 5x112 adapters but it seems I can only get them as thin as 25mm from H&R. These wheels are all 18x8 or 8.5 and about ET 36 offset. 

So what is the lowest offset 18" wheels I can run on my MKV GTI while using a 25mm adapter?

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

My guess is that none of what you're looking at will work. IIRC the MkV has a stock offset of around 45(?) with a 7.5" wide wheel. So going to a wider wheel with an offset of @11 would be practically impossible. At the very least it would require some serious tire stretching/fender lip rolling and would look kinda silly, IMO. There are some other manufacturers of adapters that make them thinner. 20mm is pretty common, and even 15mm is available somewhere. But you should probably just stick to either the right bolt pattern, or maybe some Porsche fitment wheels with even higher offsets to get your final offset in the ballpark of what you need. I know that doesn't exactly answer your question, but I'm not sure there really is an answer.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

15mm adapters are available from the guys at fifteen52. :thumbup:

anything's do-able. here's an 8.5" et23 rears: (not my car)


















the wheels will stick out 2mm further.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes we can make you some 15mm adapters that are hub and wheel centric with European made hardware.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Eff Bags said:


> 15mm adapters are available from the guys at fifteen52. :thumbup:
> 
> anything's do-able. here's an 8.5" et23 rears: (not my car)
> 
> ...


:facepalm: Please, don't do it. :facepalm:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Airy32 said:


> :facepalm: Please, don't do it. :facepalm:


15MM EEK, lol too thin..


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

BOUDAH said:


> 15MM EEK, lol too thin..


15mm is too thin? theyre not made of plastic  i had them on for 10k miles of daily abuse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We sell lots of 15mm adapters and never had a problem.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

I ran 15mm adapters for a while without an issue. As long as they are hub and wheel centric, and well made, there shouldn't be a problem. 

Just make sure you follow torque specs, its extremely important with any adapter. Too little torque and the wheel tries to move on the pad, which is how studs or bolts get sheared out of the adapter. 15mm's have a bad rep because they have the least amount of area for the studs or bolts to go through.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd be less concerned about the thickness of the adapter than the fact the rear camber has to be so extreme to make it work that it ends up looking like a clown car. See pics above ^^^^^.


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

talk to brad at motorsport tech hes a legit dude and he can help you with adapters for a good price. 

his user is ( banshee88 )


----------

